# NW Ohio Ice



## Gills63

I figured i would start this thread so we can report the status of some local waters. 

I went by Fostoria 2 and 3 today. 2 was almost completely open and 3 looked fully covered. Ice appeared fairly thin as half of the snow on it looked wet. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

i dont want to name names of lakes because i dont want a mega crowd out there but if you look around the michigan/ohio/indiana area this weekend there will be safe ice and people fishing. Just look around.


----------



## ress

Both Findlay reseviors are wide open. Nothing but windy days lately so the water will have a hard time forming ice.


----------



## mlayers

yep ponds and some lakes are frozen over right now. But without a shantie and the way the wind is blowing I will not be getting out. When it is this cold I am like a bear I hibernate. Only get out if I really have to. Bad enough going out ot the garage to get stuff out of the freezer for a couple days of eating. 
For all of you that will be getting out be safe and good luck.


----------



## fisherboy

Looked at 3 Meadow pond in Perrysburg on way to Bass Pro around 5. Pond was nearly 100% open. The ducks were really happy.


----------



## Weekender#1

I know a few guys that went to Indian Lake to ICE fish the channels. The last report was up to 3 inches, no report back from them as of yet.


----------



## Gills63

Let me know weekender if you hear back. Honestly I'm not worried about the action, just looking for fishable ice.

I did check some private ponds today. Still a little sketchy, I didn't even attempt to drill.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ress

Checked on the conditions on res#2 today and its got 1.5" of clear ice with some open water. A bonus was seeing 2 large Bald Eagles standing on the ice about a 100 yds out. They didn't move an inch while I watched for over 10 minutes through the bi-nocks.


----------



## fisherboy

Forgot to take my spud or auger but I walked out on 2 ponds, Evergreen Lake in Oak Openings & 1 by the 475 bridge on the Maumee. While I did not venture far they both seem sturdy while I jumped on them. One had been walked on earlier.


----------



## Redhunter1012

A buddy reported to me last night about 2" on his half acre pond. It is semi protected by trees as well


----------



## jeep5656

had 3+ last night of good ice in the channel.


----------



## Gills63

Fostoria 1-4 are locked up. Didn't check 5. 6 was about 90% covered.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stex1220

Anyone check East Harbor yet?


----------



## Weekender#1

At Indian lake on Thursday night my son and another were on the ice back in a channel. One of them was not comfortable with the thickness saying 2-2/2. The other said a good solid 3 inches, but no bites. Not sure what this snow is going to do to the ice at Indian, the weight will sink it a bit and get slushy, I think.


----------



## Gills63

Yeah I would think this amount of snow would sink a lot of it. Hopefully if it gets slushy it will freeze Sunday night. Frozen slush isn't ideal ice but it hopefully reinforce the good stuff


Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AtticaFish

Was sledding with my kids at the new Attica Res on Saturday.... it had 3" of clear ice with couple inches of powder snow on top. NW corner looked wet and sloppy but am sure it is all solid now.

Was up to an Erie marina (W.Harbor) on Sunday that had about 3.5" of clear with lots of slop on top. Was alone, so stuck to the docks. No fish.

Has anyone been up to Willard res to know if it has at least locked up? Or anyone to Bellevue #5? Clyde or G.S.? Drove by a few large inland quarries yesterday and they had not even completely frozen yet.

Thinking about taking a day off later in the week (before the warm-up forecast) and looking at my options. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Eye Spy

Willard is still open as of today


----------



## rutnut245

stex1220 said:


> Anyone check East Harbor yet?


Plenty of ice, 5"-6" under the slush. I fished from 9-3 and moved twice but never got a bite or even seen a fish down the hole. A buddy was near by and they got about a dozen keepers though. Very slow but fishable.


----------



## PARK92

Fished a marina today from 4:30-5:30 and caught five small bluegill. Water clarity was not good. Had 3-4 inches of black ice under 4 inches of slush.


----------



## stex1220

Thanks Rutnut.....


----------



## fisherboy

rutnut245 said:


> Plenty of ice, 5"-6" under the slush. I fished from 9-3 and moved twice but never got a bite or even seen a fish down the hole. A buddy was near by and they got about a dozen keepers though. Very slow but fishable.


Glad you did not ask me to go. Got limit at BH. So so size.


----------



## AtticaFish

Made it up to Attica's reservoirs again yesterday..... both are built back up to about 2.5" of clear ice with snow on top. Possibly ready by the weekend.

Looking for another trip somewhere this weekend... anyone been out in the last few days to either check ice or fish? Resthaven #8? How about down in Bucyrus - Riley or #1? New Washington?


----------



## Scum_Frog

hey attica my buddy seen a guy walking around the sw corner of pond 8....how safe it is Idk but he was out on it! This was monday I believe. The weight of the snow is what will concern me.....luckily its light snow not wet heavy stuff!


----------



## Bowhunter57

Weekender#1 said:


> The last report was up to 3 inches, no report back from them as of yet.


I would caution anyone fishing on barely 3" of ice and remind everyone of how many people fell through the ice, last year, at Indian Lake. 

The fish ain't going anywhere. I'll wait for 4" or more of clear ice. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Firefighter8907

Any ideas with today's cold snap? I've never been ice fishing. My buddy is trying to get me out he has a few places between Upper Sandusky and Findlay to try but I know nothing about it

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mlayers

Here in Williams County we have 5" of ice on several ponds. Would like to get up to Nettle Lake and check that out but have not made it that far yet. Maybe in the next few days after all this snow and cold spell is over.


----------



## ress

The very best way to learn about ice fishing is to go with someone who already knows about it, that is if you trust them.


----------



## AtticaFish

ScumFrog - Thanks for the heads up! Looking like Saturday or (more likely) Sunday i will be hitting someplace...... Castalia or East/West Harbor unless i find something with at least 4" down here. Are you planning to go anywhere? I am solo so far and would always feel safer with company.  How is **** looking? Should be close to the same as Attica's new res i would guess.

FireFighter8907 - Ice can differ from lakes a mile apart and even from 20-30 feet on any given body of water. Shallow freezes faster but snow cover slows everything. Stay away from drifts and there could be a lot of them with the wind we are getting. How the ice looks (clear/cloudy/bubbly/honeycomb) makes a BIG difference also. I would go along with what others have said and even add on DO NOT try and learn on your own. Find someone that is somewhat local to you and tag along to get a feel for it.


----------



## yonderfishin

6 inches is my safe zone , as long as most of it is good clear ice. Ive been out on 4 inches before but I dont like it. I always wind up fishing alone and its just not worth taking any amount of risk given whats at stake. Even at 6 inches its not ideal but at that thickness the ices own bouyancy usually suppliments its strength quite a bit so I feel safe , and the safer i feel the better time I can have. Though there is no 100% safe ice.


----------



## Firefighter8907

Thanks Ress and Attica my friend that got me back into fishing wants to take me and is the one who is getting me to break my fear of ice. I have always thought it would be fun to do just crap every time the ice cracks. Thanks for the input I see everyone saying snow doesn't help much and I haven't seen hardly any uncovered ice in the Findlay direction. Very intermittent anyway. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog

Attica I know there is a group of us going out sunday....where yet IDK we are in the same predicament....as far as **** goes...i am yet to drive up too the top and see....i'd guess it should be pretty locked up since willard res is...thickness is to be determined lol....whenever I get a chance I will let you know what the outcome is!! I want to get back on there again I like fishing it even though I have had little to no success LOL


----------



## AtticaFish

Made a trip down to Mansfield on Friday so stopped and checked Shelby Res. and Willard on the way. Shelby had about 3" of crunchy stuff along the shoreline and pockets of clear ice out a little way. I did not venture past the crunchy crud to check the clear. Willard looked very similar but still had an open spot packed wing to wing with geese out in the middle. There was a section of clear ice that came up to the stairs on the ramp...... it was only about 1.5" and the crunchy ice was close to 3". BUT..... there was a guy sitting on a bucket (all by himself!) about 50 yards out. No thanks!

This afternoon, i went up to Resthaven #8. There were some tracks on the ice and a few holes from a day or two ago. Ice at the end of the dock by the ramp was 8" thick! Thinned to about 6" straight out from there with a 2" layer of snow/slush. Moved down to the handicap dock and there was only about 4" with 2" of snow/slush on top. Caught a couple small bass and lost a decent one at my hole. Also caught a nice catfish.


----------



## Gills63

Fished a highway pond today for a few hours. 6-7 inches everywhere I checked. Half dozen gills. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog

Attica I bet Willard is fishable after the last two days. The guy on the bucket is prolly the guy who got busted double and triple dipping on them perch. Shoot me a pm next time you check it and results. I want to go there this wknd!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gills63

Went out today, plenty of marks but only a few gills.

I'm looking to go out early Friday. If I don't hear of any other good ice, I will be going
to private ponds. I'll be headed out alone unless somebody wants to go along.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crappiefish

If anybody checks Willard tommorow would like to know how thick the ice is looking for someplace to go this weekend


----------



## huntermike

Fished the industrial park pond in Bucyrus this afternoon. It had a good 6-7 inches of ice. Caught a couple bass and a few medium sized gills. I need to get some bait. No bait shops around here and Walmart doesn't have any wax worms. Might head to east harbor tomorrow to check it out and pick up some bait. Has anyone tried east harbor yet?


----------



## next bite

huntermike said:


> Fished the industrial park pond in Bucyrus this afternoon. It had a good 6-7 inches of ice. Caught a couple bass and a few medium sized gills. I need to get some bait. No bait shops around here and Walmart doesn't have any wax worms. Might head to east harbor tomorrow to check it out and pick up some bait. Has anyone tried east harbor yet?


you might try local pet stores. they carry wax worms here in Findlay. I would think that most stores would too.


----------



## huntermike

Thank for the pet store tip. I'm headed for east harbor.


----------



## AtticaFish

Looks like the ice is holding up so far. Just going to have to be very careful getting out for a while. Was out today.....

Bellevue #5 had 7"-8" of nice, clear ice out past the shoreline. Only a few spots to get out to it though. Shore had large sections that were cracked and under water. Had been a few people up there at some point, was fishing other holes and some of them had melted and opened up 12" or more. Lots of marks but no followers at all. Water much fuller than previous winters, had 26 FOW once out in the main basin. (attachment picture is from #5)

Gave up around noon and went to New Washington. 8" of ice in every hole i cut and the shore ice was a little better. Some areas had given up and cracked though.


----------



## Firefighter8907

Was on Fostoria 5 today. Decent ice from what my friend said. As I had said in a previous post on here I am still learning ice. It was fun although not fish on the line. It was still a pretty fun time.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter8907

As a matter of fact my first time ice fishing. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gills63

Good for you man. Its a good time that people don't get until they try it. Even better when the fish cooperate. 

Maybe we can all attempt to have a get together at a Fostoria Res. If the ice cooperates.


Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter8907

Im out of work Sundays just PM me and ill see about getting my buddy out he loves being outside especially if it's on the water. This was my first out and where we were didn't frighten me much. The north side of five however shook me a bit. Cracking and popping everywhere lol I had a bunch of fun and I think the ice fishing could be a huge blast

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

Firefighter8907 said:


> Im out of work Sundays just PM me and ill see about getting my buddy out he loves being outside especially if it's on the water. This was my first out and where we were didn't frighten me much. The north side of five however shook me a bit. Cracking and popping everywhere lol I had a bunch of fun and I think the ice fishing could be a huge blast
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


you should invest in an ice fishing pole. You can get a decent one for $20 and they are a lot easier to use than a full sized rod


----------



## Capt. Crude

Got out on the ponds at Maumee Bay State park this afternoon for a few hours. Anywhere from 6'' to 9'' inches of ice. We got skunked, a few others there picked up a dink gill and another guy caught a crappie. Still nice to get out on the ice, glad we had the shanty today.


----------



## fisherboy

That kind od makes me not want to go there tomorrow. Was up by Adrain today. Slow but did get 5 crappies & 15 gills but it was an all day event.


----------



## Firefighter8907

I was actually just wondering about an ice pole.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Blackcat 86

Saturday on Delta #2 was good - 10" of ice on the east side 1/2 way out. Group to our NW had perch on camera, but no takers for what they were offering.


----------



## Firefighter8907

Hit Fotown 5 again a few bites and my buddy landed a white bass. Im just having difficulty figuring lure color and depth out but enjoying every minute of it. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gills63

You could have messaged me. I would have met up with you guys. A flasher is a huge help. Depth issues are solved and you know if your lure presentation is working because you can see how the fish react to it.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fisherboy

Yes a flasher is some help. Only had it for 3 weeks but really like it. Like an underwater camera (which I have had for 4 years) you still have to find fish in a mood to hit the lure or bait. But I would not give up either- at least for the present


----------



## Firefighter8907

Any word on the thickness. I am sure woth this cold snap its getting thicker and thicker and stronger. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gills63

I hate to make a blanket statement like this, but I have to imagine just about everywhere is fishable. The only things you have to worry about are places that have been pumped in to or out of, ducks, and edges that have deep drifts.

I'm looking at trying fostoria 6 this weekend. Hopefully I can use the bank to block some of the wind.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishoner

i might see ya out there was thinkin the same about the wind


----------



## reshunter

ha, firefighter where abouts were you fishing on res 5. thinking about going there.


----------



## Firefighter8907

I have been on the east side of 5 not been on 6 yet but willing to change it up. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catfish1605

I'm thinking of fishing 5 or 6 in the morning tomorrow I've fished them both in the summer but only 5 through the ice. I was wondering which one is better for crappies.


----------



## Gills63

I think you will get different argument on 5 and 6. I catch more at 6 but smaller. Also you can't keep any under 9 inches at 6. I'm probably going to give it a go tomorrow, just not sure where 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter8907

Intend to hit 5 and 6 tomorrow afternoon and evening maybe even earlier. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter8907

Will be out within an hr or two

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gills63

I plan on hitting Findlay 2 or fostoria 6 tomorrow. Anybody else going out? Or has anybody been out and know if there are areas to avoid.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Weekender#1

I was out on a local res Sunday and there was around 12-15 inches of ice, it is not going away quickly this year. Although always, always be cautious.


----------



## str8killin27

Was on Findlay 2 the boat ramp had some water the ice was 15"+ in some places number 1 had open water by the pump house and ramp area didn't fish that one just went over and looked at the ice


----------



## Gills63

Thanks str8

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gills63

Made it out to Findlay 2. Didn't feel like trying to drag my stuff up the east side so I fished near the fishing dock. Lots of marks and chasers. A dozen quick bites and only one rock bass. Showed them pretty much my whole lure selection.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gills63

I hate to ask anyone to be my guinea pig. But if anybody goes out Saturday can you post? I'm trying to plan an out on Sunday.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gills63

Went out today for a few hours. Fostoria res 4 was iffy. #6 was fine. Didn't mark much. One white perch and a couple cats.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog

Went to raccoon creek res in clyde....seen 6 small fish on cam in 6 hours. Probably last time being on the ice they have been pumping in the past few days and it went from 6" of ice down to 3" with about 2-3" of junk that you step through....edges are pretty well shot now it was a little sketchy getting off the ice....if anyone tries to get out on there please be careful its not good at all unfortunately.


----------



## AtticaFish

I kinda wondered if they had been pumping when you said the edges were so bad.



> ...they have been pumping in the past few days...



I made it out to Willard and both reservoirs in Attica over the weekend.....

- Willard was still really solid, white edges but thick ice.

- The new Attica Res. has thick ice and edges are decent. Just got to be careful where you step.... areas where i had drilled before the rain turned into drains when the snow melted on top. Looks like little river beds on top the ice and those areas are very thin!!! Rest of ice was 12" or more.

- The old res. was a bit funky. Spongy ice on top and some areas only had about 8" (total) ice & frozen slush. 

Even with the cold snap we have currently, every body of water is gonna be different so take your time and keep checking ice as you go. Take your spud. Stay safe all!


----------



## fishoner

was that you scum in the clam hub on the west side by the open water we were over by the ramp sketchy gettin on but still had at least 12" out front few small crappies lots of marks few takers


----------



## Scum_Frog

Ya that was me and a buddy of mine. Seen a total of 6 fish on camera the entire time. Awful. I think all the fish are stacked in the warm water where they are pumping in. Hopefully it doesn't ruin the ice for the rest of the season. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

